# MRI of Lumbar Spine and MRI Sacrum



## ChrissyMiodrag (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, 

How would you bill for an MRI of the lumbar spine and MRI of Sacrum, done on the same day?  To Medicare? Documenation supports both distintive areas are being reviewed.   

Thank you 
Chrissy


----------



## broncsrox (Feb 23, 2010)

I would charge out lumbar and pelvis


----------

